

Ask HN: Is Salesforce development a good career option? - CanadianCoder

I&#x27;ve done a couple of internships where I&#x27;ve used Salesforce extensively as well as used a bit of server-side Java. My Salesforce experience is getting me a lot of attention as it&#x27;s a hot technology so naturally I&#x27;m considering taking work using it at the end of my college diploma.<p>What I wonder, though, is how a career in Salesforce stacks up to careers in other technologies, say something in Java or .NET. What variables are there to consider when looking for an entry level position? Should I  not worry about technology at all at this point and just try to get my foot in the door somewhere? Should I seriously consider contract work in Salesforce? If I commit to Salesforce for a couple years will I be able to escape that technology?
======
jovanator
Salesforce as a speciality does hold its worth just starting out, particularly
when you have another skill like Java to back it up. Just starting out the
salary can be good however it does have it's glass ceiling unlike a core java
developer. Because there is a shortage of salesforce developers comparative to
java or .net, you can expect a bit of work come your way, but going strong on
java with a bit of salesforce would put you in good stead.

